# Counter steering 2 front wheels?



## briogio (Dec 29, 2010)

Does anyone know why you couldn't link 2 motorcycle forks together and use counter steering to steer and lean into a corner at speed? Gotta admit I've never seen it, there's probably a logical explanation I just don't know it.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

It'll work in the same way as any free leaning reverse trike.

However, the trike will need to be free leaning so that it can 'move' in the same way as a bike.
So, likewise you will need to have a means to stop the trike falling over when stationary, either your feet if not enclosed or automatic stabilisers.


----------



## briogio (Dec 29, 2010)

Woodsmith said:


> It'll work in the same way as any free leaning reverse trike.
> 
> However, the trike will need to be free leaning so that it can 'move' in the same way as a bike.
> So, likewise you will need to have a means to stop the trike falling over when stationary, either your feet if not enclosed or automatic stabilisers.


 Wow, are you saying I've just figured out an easy way to building a 2 wheel steering/leaning front end without all the "complex physics"-oops I mean geometry! of linkages, plates and rose joints
I know I'll have to link the forks together to steer and lean together but I can handle that!


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

I believe the Dodge Tomahawk motorcycle used something like that.


----------



## briogio (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah but if you're talking about that bike with the V10 it couldn't turn at all, that's what I read.


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

briogio said:


> Yeah but if you're talking about that bike with the V10 it couldn't turn at all, that's what I read.


That tells you someting doesn't it. 

I think I remember seeing it ridden it was pretty clumsy. 

Maybe with a wider spread it would work better.


----------



## speedboats (Jan 10, 2009)

Remember that you have 2 points of contact on the road not just the one that a motorcycle has. A motorcycle leans either side of its one wheel longitudinal axis. If you have 2 wheels spaced apart you'd need to ride up on one ot get the trike to roll. At best you'll get the wheels to lean over, but never the whole trike.

Sorry, it's back to the complicated arms, pushrods, rose joints and plates.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

If you google leaning trikes you get this page.

























It may be worth following up some of the image links to see how each one worked out their leaning set up whether front or back wheels.


----------

